# Found BBS RS Wheels, will the ET fitment work on my MKIII Golf



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

*Found 17" BBS RS Wheels, will the ET fitment work on my MKIII Golf*

I found a set for a low price, the et on them are ET20, will this work for a Golf III? What would be the ideal ET for a 17" rim?


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

absolutely..... if they are already 4x100 or are solid backed and can be re-drilled. If they need adapters you want something more like 40-60et 
. 
. 
edit.... 
saw the CL and not the VR6 swap. if you have 5 lug swap done then then just replace what I said for 4x100 to 5x100


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

What about ET 32? There's two sets on Ebay in 17"x8", offsets 20 and 32 for the other which is closer to the BBS RS 301?


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

VRTT said:


> What about ET 32? There's two sets on Ebay in 17"x8", offsets 20 and 32 for the other which is closer to the BBS RS 301?


 well...... 301s are.... 
bolt pattern: 5 x 100. 
what are the ebay wheels? 
7.5j x 17" so those are wider by 0.5 inch 
and offset et33 so the offset on those are better IF..... BIG IF. they are 5x100 OR flat backed so they can be re-drilled.


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

The ebay wheels are 5x112, here's a pic.


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

You need to either get the model number, ask the seller if the hub mating surface has no holes or indentations or I would need to see the back of the wheel. you need them 5x100 right? 
BAD and non-redrillable 








Good AND redrillable


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

The owner of the wheels sent a picture back today, turns out, the wheels are flat back! My current setup is 4x100 on the CL, do you think I can drill out the hubs to my size? The price of wheels are below market value, they could use some TLC but everything is straight on all four wheels. What do think?


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

they look like they are good to go from what I can see man, BUT, and a big one, anything can come up. Just realize that. Its like flipping a house, It could be a huge bargain or huge headache. 

here is how mine started..... 5x114.3......Now 4x100 
after purchase with a Konig Remember still on my car 








How they looked just prior to installing tires. 









I had a buddy help me with the redrill so I can't help you much there but just find a machine shop that will do it. The rest there are a couple DIYs on the net and if you post here I'll keep my eyes on this post.:thumbup:


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

Your pictures have been very helpful, yeah, I'll be making a trip to a local machine shop. Can you show what your re-drills look like without the centre caps?


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

Basically the idea is to drill out the lug holes you know you will overlap. Then hammer in an Aluminum slug and puddle weld it into place. essentially you are just filling in the hole. In retrospect I should have done it to all 5 holes per wheel but I only did the ones that the 4x100 pattern overlapped. Once they are filled the machine shop can re-drill for the lug bolts. In my case the pattern is close enough to the center bore that they made the seat where the bolt heads should sits narrower so I use a "tuner" style lug bolt. no one knows but my mechanic and you now. LOL. *edit* My center bore size on my RS's is 67.5 I believe. Any bigger then that and a 4x100 pattern may not fit. Discount tire carried hub centric rings to get it to 57.1 (standard VW center bore) *edit* 
















No vibration up to 110mph....... theoretically..... LOL


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

:sly:


----------

